# Latest Trip



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Made it out Wednesday morning to fish with my dad. We decided against driving all the way out to Johnson's beach again, and instead decided on fishing Ft. Pickens. 

It was still very rough out and the south wind didn't exactly help. It was still kinda foggy and very overcast when we got there. We set up our rods, and fished for about 20 minutes with absolutely nothing happening. Not wanting to get skunked, we moved about 250 yards down the beach to a little point (it wasn't much, to be honest) and set up again. 

After about 5 minutes, I hooked and landed a pompano. 5 minutes later, landed a bluefish. And another 5 minutes later, my dad landed a 24" Red. The sun came out immediately after landing the redfish...and that was it. The next 2 hours was fish-less. I always find it funny how you can catch fish in little spurts like that. 

The Red and bluefish cooked up great for dinner. The pompano is waiting to have a few more friends before he's cooked up. Hopefully I can get out to the beach again soon. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice! Most of my friends wont eat bluefish but I enjoy them if cleaned quickly after catching. They fry up very nicely!


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

I will eat an occasional Bluefish. Bleed them and fry them asap. I soak them in milk for a few hours and that seems to take out the taste people don't like.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

1/2 zesty italian dressing and 1/2 worcestershire sauce. Marinade em in that for at least 30 minutes and you can even broil blue fish. Just make sure they are fresh. Thawed frozen bluefish is about as good as thawed frozen spanish and hard to make good.

Thanks for the report. I have been hitting pickens hard last few weeks and have nothing but black drum to show for it. Were you before or after the gate?


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll! 

@osborne: I was after the gate into Ft. Pickens. Parked at the first parking lot.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Bluefish- remove the blood line just under the skin and soak 24 hours in a zip lock filled with sprite. then fry! they are good.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sprite?!? I have never tried that. Have used Dr Pepper and Coke with bbq sauces before. I am definitely going to give that a try. Thanks


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Kingfish, I have been hitting the second parking lot after the gate. I have never fished the first lot for some reason. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

we soak dove in sprite to remove the blood. usually takes 48 hours and 2 changes of the sprite but it removes most of the blood plus gives it a sweeter taste. Makes a dove breast taste more like quail! 

Works great on and bloody fish. I think i will try it on Bonita! ha


----------

